# Saharah - closed



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

I haven't really done this before, but Saharah is here and selling selling café-curtain wall and a flowing-river flooring. She also has a white simple small mat, brown wooden-deck rug and a botanical rug. It is autumn for me right now, in case anyone cares about that.

I might be a bit slow, but to not get overwhelmed, I will pm a code to whoever is interested. If I don't manage to host for everyone, I will try to buy the stuff for those who weren't able to come if she is still around.

I don't really need anything, but I would appreciate to have my flowers near Nook's Cranny watered. I put the walls and rug in my home in the main room, and in the room on the left if you want to see how they look like before buying too.

Edit: My flowers have been watered enough now ^-^


----------



## Arckaniel (May 14, 2020)

Me please I'd like to visit


----------



## Capchir (May 14, 2020)

I’m interested  I’d also love to look around & fish/ catch bugs if that’s okay since it’s fall on your island!


----------



## Sidney2518 (May 14, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Darkina (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come too please.


----------



## faeswick (May 14, 2020)

May I please come and buy them? Thank you!


----------



## xchristy (May 14, 2020)

Hii I would love to come


----------



## dino (May 14, 2020)

i would love to come, please!


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

I don't mind if anyone wants to stay a bit to fish or catch bugs, but I should warn you that if anyone loses connection, everyone will likely lose things.


----------



## shortcakey (May 14, 2020)

hi! i'd love to visit if you're still available c:


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

i’d love to visit!


----------



## The_Wanderer (May 14, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come visit if that's all right! And catch some bugs/fish too, if that's not an issue.


----------



## thisistiff (May 14, 2020)

If this is still available I’d also like to come by!


----------



## sally. (May 14, 2020)

i'd love to come for saharah if you're still open!


----------



## edrinaline (May 14, 2020)

hello! i’d like to come for saharah ! i can water flowers for you! may i shake some trees for pinecones and acorns too please if you’re not in a rush? :0


----------



## Rambo (May 14, 2020)

Id love to as well when there’s a spot


----------



## SpiritofAce (May 14, 2020)

I'd like to come over if possible, thanks
EDIT: Scratch that actually, don't want to travel to another season. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bowserlab (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

Sorry for making everyone wait so long. I am trying to not send too many codes at once. I think my flowers have been watered often enough now, so thank you to those who watered them ^-^




edrinaline said:


> hello! i’d like to come for saharah ! i can water flowers for you! may i shake some trees for pinecones and acorns too please if you’re not in a rush? :0


I hope you have a turbo button on your controllers. You would be shaking a lot of trees.


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

I should have sent a code to everyone now. Please let me know if you didn't get any


----------



## spaceapple (May 14, 2020)

May I come for Sahara?


----------



## Bloobloop (May 14, 2020)

i’d love to come if you’re still doing this!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 14, 2020)

I would love to come visit Sahara, please?


----------



## Nayu (May 14, 2020)

I'd like to come if possible!


----------



## itsmaruu (May 14, 2020)

i’d like to come too pls to buy the cafe wallpaper, if its not too late


----------



## RosaDaFirenze (May 14, 2020)

I'd like to stop by for Sahara as well if you're still open!


----------



## Cethosia (May 14, 2020)

I think I will close my island in an hour. It is getting rather late for me


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 14, 2020)

I would like to stop by if possible before you close.


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 14, 2020)

I would love to come if you’re still open


----------

